# SOAP WSDL und UDDI



## ich2 (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
die Frage ist erstmal nicht Java bezogen. Java soll später da eine Rolle spielen, muss aber zuerst ein Paar Sachen verstehen.
Es geht im Prinzip darum, ein Verzeichnis von Anbieter von einem bestimmten Service irgendwo aufzulisten.
Dann soll man eins auswählen können, dann soll man bestimmte Methoden von ihm aufrufen können.

Ich gebe ein ganz einfaches Beispiel. Anbieter A und B sollen die Methode foo() anbieten, die ein String zurückliefert.
Also:

1. Client meldet sich bei Webinterface an (irgendein Server, mit GUI usw.) und sieht A und B aufgelistet.
2. Client wählt B aus,
3. Client ruft Methode foo() von B aus, B antwortet usw.

Dafür habe ich vor, SOAP, WSDL und UDDI sinnvoll einzusetzen.

Da außer A und B noch sehr vieeeele andere Anbieter dazukommen werden (es soll etwas sehr großes werden), denke ich dass es sinnvoll wäre ein UDDI, also ein Verzeichnisdienst dafür einzurichten. Erste Frage, macht es Sinn? wie geht das?

Dann würde mein Zentraler Service (der vom Client angesprochen wird, und das Webinterface hat) mit dem UDDI kommunizieren, um sich die Anbieter zu holen und anzuzeigen, usw.

Jeder Anbieter müsste sich beim UDDI registrieren.

Soweit ich es verstanden habe, ist die WSDL-Datei das Interface, was von jedem Anbieter implementiert wird. Da alle Anbieter dasselbe implementieren, in meinem Fall, müssten dann auch alle nur dieses eine Interface haben.
Wenn der Zentraler Service also die WSDL-Datei vom UDDI anfordert, bekommt er immer nur die eine. Wer speichert aber diese Datei dort? die Anbieter, wenn sie sich registrieren? oder kann sie einmal im UDDI für alle Anbieter eingetragen werden?

Es geht nur darum dass da auf dem UDDI eine Datei ist die sagt alle Anbieter können foo(), nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Die Anbieter müssen dann jeweils einen SOAP-Server haben, der dann sagt aha, foo() angekommen, und rufen dann die entsprechenden Methoden in der vom Anbieter benutzen Programmiersprache ab. Sie schicken dann die Antwort zurück. Alles in XML, richtig?

Hoffe ich habe euch nicht mit Fragen überfrachtet. Ok, ich habe euch mit Fragen überfrachtet, ich hoffe eigentlich, jemand nimmt sich die Zeit mir zu antworten.

Wenn ihr mir Links zu tutorials oder so posten wollt, ist das ok, wäre aber sehr dankbar wenn ihr auf das eingeht was ich hier schreibe, habe schon einiges gelesen aber bei diesen Sachen bin ich mir noch unsicher.

Danke


----------



## M.L. (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

so auf die Schnelle hört sich das gut an.
Aber zum Vergleich: http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-soap-axis.htm
http://www.amazon.de/SOA-Webservice...r_1_19?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1211367041&sr=8-19


----------



## Niki (21. Mai 2008)

Ich hab vor kurzer Zeit einen Artikel über SOA in der Praxis gelesen. Da war auch die Rede dass das mit der UDDI in der Theorie zwar eine nette Sache ist, jedoch eigentlich nie zum Einsatz kommt. Viel mehr werden WebServices für ganz spezielle Anwendungsfälle erstellt, wo man vorher schon weiß von wem sie aufgerufen werden. Genau das ist auch meine Erfahrung mit WebServices. Normalerweise wird nicht ein Service geschrieben, welches dann mittels SOAP veröffentlicht wird, egal ob das wer verwendet oder nicht.
Ist aber wie gesagt nur meine Erfahrung


----------



## nEp (29. Mai 2008)

Hi,

weißt du noch wo du den Artikel gelesen hast? Ich bin nämlich auch derselben Meinung, hätte das aber mal gerne von "seriörserer" Quelle belegt.


----------



## Wildcard (30. Mai 2008)

Die großen öffentlichen UDDIs von SAP, Microsoft und IBM waren ein Fehlschlag und wurden abgeschaltet.
UDDI als solches wird aber weiterhin verwendet (von SAP zum Beispiel).


----------



## nEp (30. Mai 2008)

Hm, hast du dazu evtl. irgendwo nen Artikel oder so, wo das mal evtl. stand?


----------



## Niki (2. Jun 2008)

Ich werd zu Hause nach schauen wenn ich dran denke und den Artikel einscannen. Ich kann ihn dir dann zukommen lassen


----------



## nEp (4. Jun 2008)

Und, dran gedacht?


----------



## Niki (4. Jun 2008)

Verdammt nein 
Ich werd mir mal eine mail nach Hause schicken. Eventuell hilft das ja  :roll:


----------



## nEp (9. Jun 2008)

Und, hats geholfen?


----------



## Niki (9. Jun 2008)

So, ich hab mir das JavaMagazin schon bereit gelegt. Morgen nehm ich es mit in die Arbeit, da kann ich es einscannen. Schick mir doch eine pm mit deiner email Adresse. Dann kann ich dir das pdf morgen schicken.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jun 2008)

http://uddi.microsoft.com/about/FAQshutdown.htm


----------



## nEp (10. Jun 2008)

Nochmal vielen dank Niki, ist angekommen 
Danke auch für den Link Wildcard.


----------

